# My Apologies to all of my customers



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

I just want to give my apologies to all of you who haven't received your orders. I am still setting up shop here in Maine and I am running realy behind. Like a week behind. If you could all bare with me I will make it up to you all. Thanks for understanding


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Fast40 (Jun 30, 2004)

*...*

ttt


----------



## Jr. bowman MI (Jan 3, 2004)

TTT


----------



## fishslayer1963 (Feb 13, 2004)

*worth waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

WRAPS


----------



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

Adam, post a picture of the new place........ It's been a while since I've been up there. But I remember it was pretty country.....


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

tuckarch, I will take some pics this weekend. My shop is going to be awesome. I have the whole rustic thing going on. I am doing the entire basement in T-111. Its gonna be sweet. I will also take pics of that as well. Also I am making a little bow workbench (for myself) Thats gonna be totaly awesome.


----------



## mainiax (Jan 25, 2004)

now your making a bow workbench for yourself mmmm what about your new friends you gonna share with us.


I thought you were behind cuz you were lost again.  

I'll call you monday or give me a call at work.

Michelle and Ray

aka:mainiax


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Sure I will share with you guys. You didnt think I would leave you out did you? I just ment set up for me some friends, but not to make it a source of income. That would not be cool of me to do to the shops around here. Michelle & Ray, I would include you in all of my stuff. Very funny I didn't get lost again. I don't think that will happen again, or anytime soon for that matter. But we will see. What are you goin to do with the bear meat? I don't think I can go. I have to work my ass off and finish getting set up. I have no income right now except for the wraps. NEED MORE MONEY!!!


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Thanks for the sample


Please email us dealers price list

we are ready to buy some more wraps
thanks 

can you make white wraps with the name Bush bowhunting in Red or black very mall?

e mail to [email protected] &
[email protected]

Tink


----------



## burnsie90 (Aug 8, 2004)

This may be a stupid question, but I see it all the time. 

What does the 'ttt' mean?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

ttt mean to the top


it like a bump


say there is a Post that needs to stay up


by typing ttt it bumps the Post to the top of the head


Thanks Here are some more

IMO

in my opinion

IMHO In my humble opinion






Tink


----------



## Redleg (Jul 6, 2003)

To
The
Top

Not a knock on you, but this site has been up awhile. So there is a wealth of infromation if you do a Search..

Mike


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Africanbowhunter, That would not be a problem. Just let me know what size wraps you want.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Long oen for carbosn allwe maek is carbon arrows

thansk dot is away ona big hunt


TINK Dot owns the Shot


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Africanbowhunter said:


> *Long oen for carbosn allwe maek is carbon arrows
> 
> thansk dot is away ona big hunt
> 
> ...


Translated: Long ones for carbon, all we make is carbon arrows.

Dot owns the shop. Tink. 

Just trying to help ya out Tink. 

Bill


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

That is awesome. Thanks for the translation.
Thanks Tink, I will be waiting for you to get in touch with me.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Sorry i t was so short I failed to spell check it my bad


Adam email me dealers price lsit

TINK


Tink


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey Adam, did you forget about me? Ha Ha
Danny


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Sorry Dan, I will send them out tomarrow. How is New York. I don't miss it at all. It's like I died and went to heaven. Maine is the place to be. I love it up here.


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Uh-HUH!*

Hey, just bought our house not far from you. I PM'ed you but figured you wuz busy. The deer up there look like mutants, like freegin' horses somebody screwed oversized antlers onnem or sumtin!!!


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Tautog Rich, Sorry I don't remember seing your PM. Where did you buy your house. Give me a call. I will PM you with the number. I went scouting yesterday and found some nice trails, prints & sact. Right accross the street from my house by a river. I cant wait to get out there and hunt.


----------

